# No coolant?



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi Angel, most Dealers don't take Cars back after 30 days, there are plenty of places that will now take a Car back within 10 days or so, and this was unheard of not long ago. Driving a car with no coolant can mean the death of an engine. A friend of mine had a Chevy Vega, made in the same plant as the CRUZE. His engine would just conk out and stall, all he needed to do was add Oil and off he would go with no damage An overheated car is different, you shouldn't have driven the Car with the light on.
Welcome!

Post a Pic when you can


----------



## angelTalk (Mar 21, 2020)

Thanks for replying. My dad checked the coolant and said to add a little more and it should be fine. I don't believe the car was running hot. There was nothing to indicate that it was. No alarm going off or warning about it. Just the service engine light. I'm going to get it looked at tomorrow. Will post what happens after that. Hopefully its 100% free since i just got the car. Guess ill see what the extra $4,000 for the warranty is really worth!


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

angelTalk said:


> Thanks for replying. My dad checked the coolant and said to add a little more and it should be fine. I don't believe the car was running hot. There was nothing to indicate that it was. No alarm going off or warning about it. Just the service engine light. I'm going to get it looked at tomorrow. Will post what happens after that. Hopefully its 100% free since i just got the car. Guess ill see what the extra $4,000 for the warranty is really worth!


4k for the warranty =O

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

angelTalk said:


> ... on a trip (about a 4-5 hour there and 4-5 hours back) when i started my trip back i notice the service engine light was on. ....
> While driving back it start to putt putt. About a day after getting back it shakes when stopped , more like the car [j]iggling me back and forth. ...
> sounds like it would go idle and cut off if in park, but it never does. I've also notice ... noise coming from the left front side of the car.
> its a squeaking noise. .... ...i checked under the hood today and noticed that there was a tiny bit of coolant. ...
> ...there's no 'get up' it takes awhile for the car to go fast. ... i ... tak[e] it on a trip for 4-5 hours with the service light on. ....


Welcome Aboard!

As for the coolant leak, clean up all the wet areas and run the car for a bit and look around pretty well for the location of the leak. Based on that we can recommend what to probably replace. I say replace as these vehicles use a lot of plastic. The main culprit is the water outlet, but without knowing where, it might be something else.
Post picture of the leak area.

As for the code and related issues, go to Autozone or another big box auto store and have them read the codes and post them here.

In the meantime have your mechanic read this:

*2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## angelTalk (Mar 21, 2020)

I forgot! I filled my fuel tank up way too much to the point where some gas came out. I think that's why i have the check engine light on and my car has been running the way it has. I put gas in it around an hour into the trip and overfilled the gas tank and then about 4 hours later is when the check engine light came on. I'm still taking it in today and will post later.


----------



## ralph1981 (Jul 29, 2019)

The Check Engine light produces error codes. I understand Autozone and maybe other stores in the U.S. will plug in a ODB2 scan tool and read them for free. I got a cheap Bluetooth ODB2 reader that connects to my Android phone and the free Torque lite app reads them out.

You're cars computer will not issue a check engine light unless it is serious. Pull out them codes and give them to us.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

While there is a code for the fuel cap being loose etc, it shouldn't cause the car to react like you said so as I and Ralph1981 said, post the codes here.


----------



## angelTalk (Mar 21, 2020)

I don't understand what codes are. Nothing shows up except my check engine light is on, and the remote start isnt working anymore. I had to reschedule my appoint (no service people
) and will take it tomorrow. I'm not going to drive it till then.


----------



## angelTalk (Mar 21, 2020)

I see now lol


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

angelTalk said:


> I don't understand what codes are. Nothing shows up except my check engine light is on, and the remote start isnt working anymore. I had to reschedule my appoint (no service people
> ) and will take it tomorrow. I'm not going to drive it till then.


The check engine light means something is wrong. You need to hook a obd2 reader into the port above your brake pedal and scan. It will give you a code number telling you why the engine light is on and than you can fix it.

Any auto parts store.. o Reilly, advance auto, napa...etc will scan your car for free and tell you the code.

The check engine light won't come for maintenance. It only illuminates when there is a problem and needs to be fixed for the engine to run properly. 

Obd stands for on-board diagnostics. It's how you can access and communicate with the cars computer. Every modern vehicle has this connection port.



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## angelTalk (Mar 21, 2020)

I went to autoZone and scanned it. The repair shop keeps rescheduling my appointment (now Wednesday) but the code is P0171 then it goes on to say replace fuel injectors. There’s another code that AutoZone said is because of the P0171 code.

All codes are:
P0171 System Too Lean (Bank 1)
P015B O2 Sensor Delayed Response- Lean to Rich Bank 1 Sensor 1


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

angelTalk said:


> I went to autoZone and scanned it. The repair shop keeps rescheduling my appointment (now Wednesday) but the code is P0171 then it goes on to say replace fuel injectors. There’s another code that AutoZone said is because of the P0171 code.
> 
> All codes are:
> P0171 System Too Lean (Bank 1)
> P015B O2 Sensor Delayed Response- Lean to Rich Bank 1 Sensor 1


Don't replace your fuel injectors. More than likely is the evap purge valve or solenoid from overfilling your tank. How did you overfill it?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## angelTalk (Mar 21, 2020)

Yes I did


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

angelTalk said:


> I see now lol





angelTalk said:


> Yes I did


You did what? What did you see? It is better to answer using the reply link at the bottom left of each post. The answer will be attached to the question. 

Potential causes for this code, *P015B*, to set are: 

Defective O2 sensor(s) 
Burnt, broken, or disconnected wiring and/or connectors 
Defective catalytic converter 
Engine exhaust leaks
Read more at: P015B O2 Sensor Delayed Response - Lean to Rich (Bank 1 Sensor 1)

A code *P0171 *may mean that one or more of the following has happened: 

The MAF (Mass Air Flow) Sensor is dirty or faulty Note: The use of "oiled" air filters may cause the MAF to become dirty if the filter is over-oiled. 
There is also an issue with some vehicles where the MAF sensors leak the silicone potting material used to protect the circuitry. 
There could be a vacuum leak downstream of the MAF sensor 
Possible cracked vacuum or PCV line/connection 
Faulty or stuck open PCV valve 
Failed or faulty oxygen sensor (bank 1, sensor 1) 
Sticking/plugged or failed fuel injector 
Low fuel pressure (possible plugged/dirty fuel filter!) 
Exhaust leak between engine and first oxygen sensor
Read more at: OBD-II DTC: P0171 System Too Lean (Bank 1)


And just because - 

*2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*


----------



## angelTalk (Mar 21, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> You did what? What did you see? It is better to answer using the reply link at the bottom left of each post. The answer will be attached to the question.
> 
> Potential causes for this code, *P015B*, to set are:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, I’m new here lol. But my reply for “I see now” was in response to what codes are. And “Yes I did” was about putting too much fuel it the car.


----------



## angelTalk (Mar 21, 2020)

I took it to an out of network repair shop. I’m trying to get it fixed for free before my 30-day ‘fix anything wrong with it’ part of the warranty expires on the 26 in two days. But I’m waiting for them to look at it. I will keep everyone posted. The mechanic said I can’t overfill a gas tank, but I think it can.


----------



## angelTalk (Mar 21, 2020)

Ok so the repair shop could have fixed it for $354, but the warranty people and they told them not to work on it and that I’m forced to take it to a Chevrolet dealer. So now I have to wait till tomorrow. But the repair shop gave me these codes if anyone is interested.
P0131
P015B
P0171
P0507

the repair man said it’s basically the valve cover.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

angelTalk said:


> Ok so the repair shop could have fixed it for $354, but the warranty people and they told them not to work on it and that I’m forced to take it to a Chevrolet dealer. So now I have to wait till tomorrow. But the repair shop gave me these codes if anyone is interested.
> P0131
> P015B
> P0171
> ...


Open the hood, pull the cosmetic cover off of the engine and put your finger over the opening in the round disk looking area on the valve cover while the engine is running. If you can feel air blowing out, the vacuum regulator is ruptured. This is normally a symptom of the intake PCV valve not working allowing the engine to be pressurized, blowing the valve cover vacuum regulator (which is not repairable and will need to be replaced), eventually causing oil leaks on the valve cover, CPASV seal and sometimes the crank seal (which sounds like a chirping noise.) Read the post in number 15 above and follow the links to the fix kit. I recommend V3 for you at the moment.


----------



## angelTalk (Mar 21, 2020)

Now the car won’t cut off. It says no remote detected, the engine cuts off but the dashboard lights won’t cut off. I don’t know what to do. Chevy doesn’t know either. The remote locks the doors with no problems but it won’t decay the remote to cut off!!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

angelTalk said:


> Now the car won’t cut off. It says no remote detected, the engine cuts off but the dashboard lights won’t cut off. I don’t know what to do. Chevy doesn’t know either. The remote locks the doors with no problems but it won’t decay the remote to cut off!!


Sorry, I am not familiar with the factory remote start setup.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

angelTalk said:


> Now the car won’t cut off. It says no remote detected, the engine cuts off but the dashboard lights won’t cut off. I don’t know what to do. Chevy doesn’t know either. The remote locks the doors with no problems but it won’t decay the remote to cut off!!


Do you have another remote? That one might have stopped responding to the car's "call". Also, make sure it's in the clear and doesn't have something next to it that could block magnetic fields.


----------



## Junk2012 (Feb 1, 2020)

angelTalk said:


> Hi, I just brought the 2015 Chev Cruze a month ago. I took it on a trip (about a 4-5 hour there and 4-5 hours back) when i started my trip back i notice the service engine light was on. I was told from a friend not to worry, that it could need an oil change or something like that. While driving back it start to putt putt. About a day after getting back it shakes when stopped at a red light, more like the car giggling me back and forth. Also, It sounds like it would go idle and cut off if in park, but it never does. I've also notice a little noise coming from the left front side of the car. its a squeaking noise. Maybe from the tires? I'm not sure. This all happen during to one day after my trip. But i checked under the hood today and noticed that there was a tiny bit of coolant. could that be why those problems are happening? Also, my dad drove it and said there's no 'get up' it takes awhile for the car to go fast. He said to take it back to the dealer and get another car. I'm just really scared that i messed my car up taking it on a trip and driving it for 4-5 hours with the service light on. If i need to take this car back, can I? Its been 30 days since I brought it. I like my car I honestly don't want to take it back, if it came to it, but i also just got the car, nothing should be wrong and I should be able to take it on multiple trips! right? What could be wrong? I really want to keep my car!!


I would take it back seriously!!! Cruze is a raggedy car your only going to have more problems!! I have a 2012 that car have been in the shop than i can count replaced turbo charger$1700 manifold $900 antifreeze to the motor$540 antifreeze plastic bottle and line new thermostat$280 and the engine light is on now turn the ac off to stop over heating.. if you can i turn it in i think they can be fixed.. don't get me wrong i like my car to


----------



## Deby0609 (Feb 13, 2019)

angelTalk said:


> Hi, I just brought the 2015 Chev Cruze a month ago. I took it on a trip (about a 4-5 hour there and 4-5 hours back) when i started my trip back i notice the service engine light was on. I was told from a friend not to worry, that it could need an oil change or something like that. While driving back it start to putt putt. About a day after getting back it shakes when stopped at a red light, more like the car giggling me back and forth. Also, It sounds like it would go idle and cut off if in park, but it never does. I've also notice a little noise coming from the left front side of the car. its a squeaking noise. Maybe from the tires? I'm not sure. This all happen during to one day after my trip. But i checked under the hood today and noticed that there was a tiny bit of coolant. could that be why those problems are happening? Also, my dad drove it and said there's no 'get up' it takes awhile for the car to go fast. He said to take it back to the dealer and get another car. I'm just really scared that i messed my car up taking it on a trip and driving it for 4-5 hours with the service light on. If i need to take this car back, can I? Its been 30 days since I brought it. I like my car I honestly don't want to take it back, if it came to it, but i also just got the car, nothing should be wrong and I should be able to take it on multiple trips! right? What could be wrong? I really want to keep my car!!


----------



## Deby0609 (Feb 13, 2019)

Congrats on your Cruze I have a 2015 cruze also and my first and only thing that went was water pump. Best part is that a/c will automatically shut off when engine gets hot. But Advanced Auto Parts does free diagnostic test on cars and this is great if you don’t have a warranty. Is there a lot of miles on car.


----------



## angelTalk (Mar 21, 2020)

Car is fixed!!! Warranty covered everything, with no deductible. God is good! 
Here is what the paper say with everything they fixed! I didn't know about the whistling noise but they fix that too. I went to the Chevy dealer.

Checked engine light is on:
Scanned and found P0171. Audibly discovered camshaft PCV stuck open causing lean condition. Replaced camshaft cover and retested all ok.
Camshaft Cover Replacement.

Key Fob is not being recognized when in vehicle. Electrical. New key

Heard whistling noise from engine:
Found pressure difference from lean condition to have damage front crankshaft seal. Found seal damaged and leaking. Replaced seal and tested all ok.
Crankshaft Front Oil Seal Replacement

Thanks everyone.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Ah, the famous PCV system problem. I'd suggest checking for the orange valve in the intake manifold. A bad valve will make short work of the one in the crankshaft cover as well as causing leaks from valorous places. 

Check this thread:








2011-2016 Cruze Limited 1.4L PCV System Explained


2011-2016 Cruze Limited 1.4L PCV System Explained Video: I made a video to help better explain how this whole PCV system works to supplement this article. Overview: The purpose of this post is to explain the function of the PCV system in the 1.4L Turbo engine so those of you who are having...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

angelTalk said:


> Car is fixed!!! Warranty covered everything, with no deductible. God is good!
> Here is what the paper say with everything they fixed! I didn't know about the whistling noise but they fix that too. I went to the Chevy dealer.
> 
> Checked engine light is on:
> ...


If you are able to, go back to the dealer and ask to speak with the mechanic who fixed your car. Ask him if he replaced the intake? If not, you will want to get the fix kit and have a non-dealer mechanic install it. Even if they did replace the intake, it is just a matter of time before this all starts again.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Junk2012 said:


> I would take it back seriously!!! Cruze is a raggedy car your only going to have more problems!! I have a 2012 that car have been in the shop than i can count replaced turbo charger$1700 manifold $900 antifreeze to the motor$540 antifreeze plastic bottle and line new thermostat$280 and the engine light is on now turn the ac off to stop over heating.. if you can i turn it in i think they can be fixed.. don't get me wrong i like my car to


If you read enough here you will find fixes for all of your issues. It will not fix itself and we don't really want to listen to somebody continuously grumbling. Start a thread for yourself somewhere and start by listing what you have, what codes have presented themselves, what you have done to it so far, what is leaking and where, etc. You will end up with a vehicle that is a joy to drive if you help yourself.


----------



## angelTalk (Mar 21, 2020)

Problem was fixed. I did put too much gas in the car and it messed up a few things. However, the coolant was a separate problem. A few months after this the hose came loose and put coolant every where under the hood. It was smoking. They fixed it for about $350. Said that's why I couldn't keep coolant in the car.


----------

